# Colossians 1:24



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 19, 2009)

What is Paul talking about when he says that he is "filling up what is lacking in Christs afflictions for his body"?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Aug 19, 2009)

I have heard it taught that what is lacking in Christ's affliction is that the church Paul was writing to had not physically witnessed Christ's suffering on their behalf, so Paul's suffering as an ambassador for Christ served as a testimony to Christ's suffering on behalf of his bride, the church. It's not that there is any intrinsic lack in Christ's suffering.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 19, 2009)

ChristianHedonist said:


> I have heard it taught that what is lacking in Christ's affliction is that the church Paul was writing to had not physically witnessed Christ's suffering on their behalf, so Paul's suffering as an ambassador for Christ served as a testimony to Christ's suffering on behalf of his bride, the church. It's not that there is any intrinsic lack in Christ's suffering.



Thanks. I know that there is no lack in His suffering which is what gave me pause at first read through.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Aug 19, 2009)

You're welcome. Here's a quote from John Piper from this link: Filling Up What Is Lacking in Christ's Afflictions :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library



> Let’s go to Colossians, chapter 1, and we’ll look at one verse: verse 24: “Now I rejoice in my sufferings for your sake, and in my flesh I do my share on behalf of his body (which is the church) in filling up that which is lacking in Christ's afflictions.” Paul suffers, and he says that in his sufferings he fills up what is lacking in Christ’s afflictions? What does that mean?
> 
> Here’s my answer in summary: What’s missing is the in-person presentation of Christ’s sufferings to the people for whom he died. The afflictions are lacking in the sense that they are not seen and known among the nations. They must be carried by ministers of the gospel. And those ministers of the gospel fill up what is lacking in the afflictions of Christ by extending them to others.
> 
> Paul sees his own suffering as the visible reenactment of the sufferings of Christ so that they will see Christ’s love for them.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 19, 2009)

Davenant's lengthy exposition of Colossians can be found here.

Type "269" into the page number box to get to the beginning of his treatment of the specific text.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 20, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> What is Paul talking about when he says that he is "filling up what is lacking in Christs afflictions for his body"?



 We are crucified with Him. Paul's afflictions were a part of his ongoing participation in that crucifixion, his dying to sin and the old self so that he could be raised to new life with Him. Christ's cross does not kill the old man in us before we are blessed to share that cross.


----------

